# Doc says its hyperthyroid but I am confused???



## gabes1mum (Nov 23, 2009)

:confused0033:
So it was about 8 months ago now my doc first found by my blood test that my TSH level was (what she called hyperthyroid) 0.05 T3 and T4 were both normal. She said we would check it again in 3 months and sent me away with a full list of symptoms that were all new to me but she attributed them all to me having just had a baby a few months before... 
headaches, nausea, back and hip pain, changes in bowel movements, feeling of lump in my throat etc... could go on. All new things to me.
So 3 months later the test said my TSH level was 0.08 but my T3 and T4 were normal.
So she made me an appointment with the endocronologist but left me with a list of symptoms unresolved and now I have had laryngitis for 2 weeks which I am told is from my underactive thyroid. ????
I am confused one doctor says overactive one says underactive ?? 
So from my lab results can someone please tell me does a TSH of 0.08 mean I am hyper or hypo active??
Thanks in advance I am new to this thyroid problem.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gabes1mum said:


> :confused0033:
> So it was about 8 months ago now my doc first found by my blood test that my TSH level was (what she called hyperthyroid) 0.05 T3 and T4 were both normal. She said we would check it again in 3 months and sent me away with a full list of symptoms that were all new to me but she attributed them all to me having just had a baby a few months before...
> headaches, nausea, back and hip pain, changes in bowel movements, feeling of lump in my throat etc... could go on. All new things to me.
> So 3 months later the test said my TSH level was 0.08 but my T3 and T4 were normal.
> ...


Hi! And welcome. I need the ranges the TSH, T3 and T4. Each lab uses different ranges.

TSH is low but you would only be hyperthryoid if your T3 and T4 (would have been better to have FREE T3 and FREE T4 done) are high in the range or above the range.

Have you had any antibodies' tests run?


----------

